# wet dog



## jbailey (May 23, 2006)

I can't water the lawn!


----------



## LaFoto (May 24, 2006)

Teehee, fun pic! That second one is!
He loves the water, doesn't he? Very nice!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 9, 2006)

great shots... cute dog...


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 11, 2006)

lmao! Nothing like wet dog :lmao:


----------



## NeoMikel (Jun 14, 2006)

Hahaha.  This made me laugh, I love the second shot!  How old is your dog?


----------



## Alison (Jun 14, 2006)

Awww, beautiful dog! Love the 2nd!


----------



## JJP (Jun 15, 2006)

*LOL!* That second picture is fantastic, i've gotta start doing pet photography more...


----------

